# True German shepherd?



## Brittniecoon (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi all!! I have always been a GS owner for all my dogs. I have never owned a GS with so much fawn coloring. Do you think she is a true GS or a mix? She is my registered service dog. Thanks in advance!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

First per the ada there is no registry for service dogs. All registries are fake. A service dog must be specifically task trained to help the disabled handler. 

I have a friend whose dog looks just like that and she is a malinois shepherd mix.


----------



## Brittniecoon (Jul 12, 2017)

konathegsd said:


> First per the ada there is no registry for service dogs. All registries are fake. A service dog must be specifically task trained to help the disabled handler.
> 
> I have a friend whose dog looks just like that and she is a malinois shepherd mix.



I was thinking she was a mix of those two as well! But my dog is fully trained for my husband who has PTSD and blind in one eye, she is a trained and certified registered service dog.


----------



## kast2L (Aug 23, 2016)

konathegsd said:


> First per the ada there is no registry for service dogs. All registries are fake. A service dog must be specifically task trained to help the disabled handler.
> 
> I have a friend whose dog looks just like that and she is a malinois shepherd mix.



This was my first assumption, that she is a malinois mix as well. Awesome looking dog.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Brittniecoon said:


> I was thinking she was a mix of those two as well! But my dog is fully trained for my husband who has PTSD and blind in one eye, she is a trained and certified registered service dog.


Again, as Kona stated, there is no certification or registration process for SDs. So if you've paid money to one, you're getting ripped off by a scam. Be careful.

Looks like either a Malinois or Lab mix to me. Cute dog.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

An individual program that trains service dogs will often give the team a test and then "team certify" that team.

So there ARE legitimate "certified" service dogs. The ADI does not require this to meet the legal definition of a service dog.

If you bought a registration or service dog ID online it means nothing.

If the dog is task trained to respond to and mitigate the person's dis ability then it is a service dog. If the dog comforts a person with PTSD it is an Emotional Support Animal NOT a service dog as comfort is not a task.

If the dog was trained and evaluated and "certified" by a trainer or organization, then it may well be a legit service dog. It still shouldn't be in public places without the right temperament and public access training (hopefully this was done on this dog)


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry that should have said ADA, not ADI


----------



## Nick1524 (Jul 14, 2017)

Very similar


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

You say the dog is registered as your service dog. But then you say the dog is fully trained for your husband???


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

konathegsd said:


> You say the dog is registered as your service dog. But then you say the dog is fully trained for your husband???


My wife and family gets to say Doc is their dog. I did all the training and trialing, but he's theirs too, so its ok if they leave off who did and does what when they say "My dog, Doc" Chaos, the older one? He's all theirs. I deny everything.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Steve Strom said:


> My wife and family gets to say Doc is their dog. I did all the training and trialing, but he's theirs too, so its ok if they leave off who did and does what when they say "My dog, Doc" Chaos, the older one? He's all theirs. I deny everything.


A service dog is trained to perform a specific task for one person. It can not be a service dog for two people.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

She's just talking about her dog, not trying to run some deceptive insurance scam through the German Shepherd forum, Lol.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Its prolly another new member ran off.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Could have mal in there, could be all shepherd with no saddle. The first Shep I knew very well when a kid in the 70s was all red. She had no mal in her.


----------



## Brittniecoon (Jul 12, 2017)

Hahahah. Yes she is my families dog, and helps my husband lol. So it's MY dog haha and MY husbands dog. Lol. In the state that I live in I have to provide her paper work and they have registration numbers on the paper work that can be looked up to ensure her training was completed. It's very helpful for flying since I show them the documention and her license and hey can verify. Never thought saying info on my dog would crest such a war ??


----------

